# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  iuran anggota

## koifishlover

salam bapak2 admin..
kalau saya mau menjadi member koi's, apa saja syarat2nya, dan berapa iuran yang harus dibayarkan..? thx...

----------


## showa

selamat datang pak. silahkan isi formulir ke anggotaan di forum disana sudah lengkap kemana harus melakukan proses pendaftarannya.

adapun iurannya Rp 100.000,- utk setahun, dan alamat transfernya ada di formulir jika boleh setelah transfer pembayaran tolong email ke saya utk di terbitkan nomer ID KOI's nya.

terima kasih atas partisipasinya di forum tercinta ini


salam koi


rudy

----------


## koifishlover

ok pak, i'll register soon..

----------


## koifishlover

thx ya pak spirulina

----------


## aling_888

Boss Rudy saya sudah terdaftar belum ?

----------


## showa

Om Aling, ini nomer Id Koi's nya, 190506077.

----------


## menkar

pak saya belom bayar neh....

cuman mending lsg cash on delivery aje biar biza silaturahimm...

kantor pusat dimanakah? kenapa gak di hanggar teras aja kah>?

sekalian mo mesen kaoz
hehehe

pizz
menkar

----------


## showa

hehehehehehe


boleh langsung ko. silahkan menghubungi kios no.b27 dgn rudy disana
utk kaosnya pesan dulu om karena kita mau data dulu supaya jatuh satunya bisa murah.

----------


## menkar

syabb pak lapan anam.....

manstabb

br
menkar

----------

